# Beluga whales



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Today, in observance of my two-year anniversary with my girlfriend, we're going to the Georgia Aquarium to do the interactive program with the Beluga whales. Needless to say, I'm extremely excited. I'll post with the details of the experience and hopefully some photos when the day is done.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, that sounds really awesome! Definitely don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's a handful of the over 200 photos they took of us.





























Don't talk about the hair...






































We look rough in some of the pictures, but it's hard to maintain our composure during such an awesome experience. We really had a fantastic time, and I highly recommend it to anyone who has the opportunity. We had a blast.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL
Looks like you had a ball!


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

No way! I am so jealous! But what a great way to celebrate an anniversary...and great pics, too! I love all sea life, but beluga whales are just something very special.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

It really was one of the best days of my life. The whales are so incredibly intelligent. I have enough trouble training my dog and these whales execute every single command perfectly. They're also really funny. If you poke them in the melon they expel all the air from their blowholes in a way that sounds like a whoopee cushion. They can flex their melons to shape the blowhole into a whole array of noises. Plus they do all sorts of other great tricks. 

It also doesn't hurt that we ended the night by stopping in a Turkish restaurant for some awesome food, and then my girlfriend bought me a gorgeous black pearl Altolamprologus Calvus on the way home as a gift.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

what a perfect day. Thanx for allowing us to live it vicariously. (a favorite activity of mine, since I live in the frozen SD hinterlands, far from any ocean, and not a decent ocean aquarium in probably a gazillion miles!) My dream job would be to work with whales, esp. Belugas. They are incredible.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

That is so awesome! Too bad our local aquarium doesn't have belugas or I'd look to see if they do something similar.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You look like you had a ball. I still feel aquariums are for fish, but I am prejudiced.


----------

